# Artesian well



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Sometime this summer, I will have an artesian well installed at my cottage. My two neighbors and I are going to share the cost, which is very nice.

My question is: How long does it take to build it? I realize it depends on many factors.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Hugely depends on where you are and what's underneath you. I assume you've had a consulting hydrogeologist in to give you a plan?


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Hugely depends on where you are and what's underneath you. I assume you've had a consulting hydrogeologist in to give you a plan?


Not yet. I will know more in 2 weeks. I should have waited before posting this message.:biggrin:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have friends that have one of their summer property. It overflows in the winter into a pond built for that purpose. Then in the summer, with the high draw on the aquifer, it becomes brackish, suitable for washing not drinking. So you need to know who else is on the aquifer.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

kcowan said:


> We have friends that have one of their summer property. It overflows in the winter into a pond built for that purpose. Then in the summer, with the high draw on the aquifer, it becomes brackish, suitable for washing not drinking. So you need to know who else is on the aquifer.


Then it might be better to have my own well with anyone else.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Really depends on available groundwater. "Brackish" water is water mixed with seawater - it doesn't necessarily have any relationship to the number of people on the well, but on the overall groundwater structure you have available.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Too little information. Having an artesian well as a source of supply doesn't necessarily mean you have an overflow pond, nor that the well water quality varies seasonally. Your hydrogeologist should advise you on this, and either they or some engineering firm needs to tell you how the overall system will be designed.

Whether the well is "artesian" or not is secondary to what it's water quality & productive capacity are. You are talking about a shared well between 3 neighbours. This can offer cost advantages over drilling 3 wells. But if it's capacity is limited, you are going to need an agreement to apportion usage, and a system design that makes it possible to do so. 

I hate to say it but you likely need a legal agreement protecting each property owner's right to shared access to the water supply, as well as dealing with how costs are to be shared. There are so many ways this could go wrong down the road, especially when you or one of the neighbours decides to sell.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

This is very good advice and you shouldn't apologize for offering it, OGG!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Taxsaver said:


> Then it might be better to have my own well with anyone else.


Not necessarily. They all share the same aquafer, and their respective draws is what matters.


MoneyGal said:


> Really depends on available groundwater. "Brackish" water is water mixed with seawater - it doesn't necessarily have any relationship to the number of people on the well, but on the overall groundwater structure you have available.


In their case, the draw in the summer is so high that the surrounding seawater seeps into the aquafer. This is not a problem when the aggregate draw is low enough because the well is artesian. It actually flows without a pump during the winter.


----------

